# ID stallions in Ireland



## Kacey88 (6 August 2012)

What do people think of the following stallions? There is such a huge difference between the likes of Carrabawn Cross and Gortlea Ruler, hard to believe they are the same breed! 

Carrabawn Cross:

http://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&rct=j...axYcfeDa85Hl9y77w&sig2=6K5cmc_EjCevUjzrHGGcRA

Gortlea Ruler:

http://www.irishdraught.ie/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=200&Itemid=352

Clonleigh Dancer:

http://www.irishdraught.ie/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=239&Itemid=352

I'm also looking out for Creevagh Grey Rebel and Rebel Flagmount, can't find any good pictures though. 

Doing some research in advance of the Dublin Show, can't wait! I find it hard to believe the bone measurements in the HSI stallion book, ID stallions with 21.5cms?!


----------



## TJP (6 August 2012)

I have just used Crosstown Dancer. Fingers crossed for a positive scan.


----------



## dianchi (7 August 2012)

There are some fab ones in the UK!


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2012)

dianchi said:



			There are some fab ones in the UK!
		
Click to expand...

But Kacey88 is in Ireland .,.,.

Depends what you are trying to breed OP - are you going for traditional or wanting something more sporty?  I've a yard full of pure IDs and some of them are like chalk and cheese to each other 

Personally I like anything Agherlow lines because of the temperament, I love Gurraun Golden Eye because of the traditional stamp, and I can rave for hours about Sir Rivie (sadly no more but you can still get semen I think) for quality and athleticism, although his offspring can be a bit quirky (that's the Seacrest bit coming through   Oh and for all round ness I like Grange Bouncer.


----------



## Kacey88 (7 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			But Kacey88 is in Ireland .,.,.

Depends what you are trying to breed OP - are you going for traditional or wanting something more sporty?  I've a yard full of pure IDs and some of them are like chalk and cheese to each other 

Personally I like anything Agherlow lines because of the temperament, I love Gurraun Golden Eye because of the traditional stamp, and I can rave for hours about Sir Rivie (sadly no more but you can still get semen I think) for quality and athleticism, although his offspring can be a bit quirky (that's the Seacrest bit coming through   Oh and for all round ness I like Grange Bouncer.
		
Click to expand...

I want a small ID to cross with my cob x mare. I want an allrounder really, my mare sure can jump but something with lovely movement would be great. I prefer the ones with a bit more bone, but I also want something with a lovely, longer neck as my mare's is a bit on the short side.


----------



## dianchi (7 August 2012)

And???? AI is v common in ID's so don't close your pool too much!


----------



## Nollaig Shona (7 August 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			I want a small ID to cross with my cob x mare. I want an allrounder really, my mare sure can jump but something with lovely movement would be great. I prefer the ones with a bit more bone, but I also want something with a lovely, longer neck as my mare's is a bit on the short side.
		
Click to expand...

How about an overheight Connemara?  They can often be 'mini' IDs and are a bit more athletic than their bigger brethern


----------



## Kacey88 (7 August 2012)

Cappuccino said:



			How about an overheight Connemara?  They can often be 'mini' IDs and are a bit more athletic than their bigger brethern 

Click to expand...

I was thinking that, but I couldn't find any overheight stallions (maybe for showing reasons?) and also, I want to add a bit of height to my mare, I know you can never be sure, but I reckon a 16hh stallion might give me something that's 15.1/15.2hh.


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2012)

Come T or Rakish Paddy?


----------



## Kacey88 (7 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Come T or Rakish Paddy?
		
Click to expand...

Rakish Paddy is lovely but perhaps too big at 169cms. Mare is only 15hh. Come T isn't chunky enough for my liking! I like the more traditional ones, hopefully find one that suits with 23cms + of bone. 

I was researching Blue Champion, but he might not still be around. Can't find any pictures of Rebel Flagmount, although he seems nice on paper, maybe he'll be at the RDS. Creevagh Grey Rebel is probably a bit more modern but he is lovely too. The list gets longer instead of shorter!


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2012)

lol it's difficult to get chunky with a long neck   that's why I picked Come T.  I love RP but agree he's a bit tall.  Too many of them are too tall these days imo.  They're not meant to be!  Creevagh Grey Rebel is nice.  Agherlow's often get more length of neck.


----------



## Kacey88 (7 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			lol it's difficult to get chunky with a long neck   that's why I picked Come T.  I love RP but agree he's a bit tall.  Too many of them are too tall these days imo.  They're not meant to be!  Creevagh Grey Rebel is nice.  Agherlow's often get more length of neck.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but it seems that when they are shown the bigger ones are often favoured? Maybe I'm wrong. I need to see Rebel Flagmount! I also have Rockrimmon Robusticus on my list. Cappa Cochise seems nice too.


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2012)

Forgot about Cappa Cochise, he's very nice, seen him in the flesh


----------



## Kacey88 (7 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Forgot about Cappa Cochise, he's very nice, seen him in the flesh 

Click to expand...

Yeah I really like him, is there any way you can find out what stallions will be in Dublin next Friday? I really want to see this guy. Did you see him up close? I wonder what sort of temperament he has, such a stunner.


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5QKLulT_Nk

If you look carefully you can just see me, ColleenMissTom and Laurenn10 in the top right hand corner eating chips in the restaurant 

He was one of the nicest stallions there that night.


----------



## NicolaC (7 August 2012)

I am looking for the same sort of thing for my mare in the next couple of year. I like this stallion http://www.idhsgb.com/web/images/adverts/balinmore.htm


----------



## buzzles (7 August 2012)

If you're looking for a smaller, lighter type of ID I'd recommend Rebel Mountain. I used him for my halfbred mare and now have a lovely filly by him, he's not typical ID as he is quite compact but he has a wonderful temperment and movement. He reminds me of an overgrown Connemara as he has a very handsome head aswell! 
 I've also used Grange Bouncer who you can't beat for temperment, I know alot of GBs and they are all very good allrounders and athletic jumpers, however can lack a little in movement.  But you won't find a better horse to hunt as they are born knowing how to jump a ditch!


----------



## Kacey88 (7 August 2012)

How did I forget this guy?! I think he's gorgeous. Maybe a tad big though  

http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/3076083


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 August 2012)

buzzles said:



			I've also used Grange Bouncer who you can't beat for temperment, I know alot of GBs and they are all very good allrounders and athletic jumpers, however can lack a little in movement.  But you won't find a better horse to hunt as they are born knowing how to jump a ditch!
		
Click to expand...

Some might - one I had was the most incredible mover I've seen for a pure-bred ID - and I've got quite a few that move very well!


----------



## gadetra (8 August 2012)

There's also Dunbeggan Grey Mist:
http://www.horsesportireland.ie/_fi...ok/ID_Dunbeggan_Grey_Mist_result_06.05.11.pdf
His sire is a half brother to the Pride of Shaunlara (o/o Boston Burglar) so the blood is fairly close up in him. 
He lives down the road for me and is a lovely impressive individual with a good temp and not too big. He was at Cavan I think at the Stallion parade last year.
I think Dunkerrin Grey Mist (his sire) is still standing in Roscommon?
Another vote for Come T he's a lovely stallion in the flesh and quite a sporty model!
Oh and the son of the guy who stands Rebel Mountain is on here as Rebel Mountain (rather appropriately!) so maybe you could PM him?
Oh and Sir Rivie was one of the nicest RID stallions to stand in hte modern era IMHO. He had the jump, the looks, the athletiscism and poke. Such a pity he died so soon.


----------



## lillith (8 August 2012)

I'm no expert but I have met Creevagh Grey Rebel, he is a lovely chap. Real spunky little jumper, not particularly tall but by god he can get off the ground. Personally I liked him - a good balance between the older, more solidly built (brick outhouse...) style and the more modern athletic style IDs to my mind. Good strong build and bone without being too heavy.


----------



## wench (8 August 2012)

I would have said Coille Mor Hill.... alas he is no longer on this earth.

I think I saw one of his sons at stud somewhere, although that could have been in America.

Probably no good but here he is:
http://www.irishdraught.com/horses/profile.php?unid=4363


----------



## Kacey88 (8 August 2012)

lillith said:



			I'm no expert but I have met Creevagh Grey Rebel, he is a lovely chap. Real spunky little jumper, not particularly tall but by god he can get off the ground. Personally I liked him - a good balance between the older, more solidly built (brick outhouse...) style and the more modern athletic style IDs to my mind. Good strong build and bone without being too heavy.
		
Click to expand...

I really like him too, he's on my shortlist. I hope there are loads at the RDS next week, one thing seeing them on paper and another in the flesh. Does anyone know how many are usually at it, and do you get a chance to see them in the stable at any stage?


----------



## gadetra (9 August 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			I really like him too, he's on my shortlist. I hope there are loads at the RDS next week, one thing seeing them on paper and another in the flesh. Does anyone know how many are usually at it, and do you get a chance to see them in the stable at any stage?
		
Click to expand...

Yup! Just ask when the owners are around, that's how I've done it.
Enjoy!


----------



## chicolena (21 August 2012)

What about Blue Rajah if he's still alive, 16.1hh, 23.0cm bone. theres a picture of rebel mountain on sporthorsedatabase.com. i saw King Alton at the RDS, thought he was a more traditional type (Merry mate x Kildalton son).
 Cappa cochise is lovely he really showed off his paces especially when he got loose in the arena  great pictures up on the cappa stud facebook page of his antics.


----------



## chicolena (21 August 2012)

uploaded i few pictures into my album of those stallions and a few others. hope it helps.


----------



## Kacey88 (21 August 2012)

chicolena said:



			What about Blue Rajah if he's still alive, 16.1hh, 23.0cm bone. theres a picture of rebel mountain on sporthorsedatabase.com. i saw King Alton at the RDS, thought he was a more traditional type (Merry mate x Kildalton son).
 Cappa cochise is lovely he really showed off his paces especially when he got loose in the arena  great pictures up on the cappa stud facebook page of his antics.
		
Click to expand...

I do like Blue Rajah actually, this picture of King Alton puts me off, plus he has a short neck and so does my mare http://www.irishdraught.ie/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=362&Itemid=352.


----------



## gadetra (21 August 2012)

King Alton has a whopper of a head on him as well-not madly plain but big. Cappa Cochise (sp) is a lovely horse in the flesh. 
Blue Rajah is dead I'm afraid.
Did you see the 3 yr old in the stallion class in hte RDS? I though he was a lovely balance between traditional and modern. he had bone and substance but was a nice mover and had a great temp. And as he's only 3 he can only get better!!


----------



## Kacey88 (21 August 2012)

gadetra said:



			King Alton has a whopper of a head on him as well-not madly plain but big. Cappa Cochise (sp) is a lovely horse in the flesh. 
Blue Rajah is dead I'm afraid.
Did you see the 3 yr old in the stallion class in hte RDS? I though he was a lovely balance between traditional and modern. he had bone and substance but was a nice mover and had a great temp. And as he's only 3 he can only get better!!
		
Click to expand...

I think he is stunning, don't know why he didn't place. Too big for what I'm after though and he probably has a fair bit more to grow!


----------



## gadetra (21 August 2012)

Yeah he has a bit to go yet. Couldn't understand why he didn't place either. I'd say he's been through a fair few bags of nuts all the same though!!


----------



## buzzles (21 August 2012)

JanetGeorge, I have seen a lot of horses by Grange Bouncer and most move really well (icluding my own who has three very correct gaits and lovely rhythm and balance!) but also know a couple who do lack a little in movement.   These two, a 6 yo who I've schooled and hunted and a 3yo I'm currently helping to break, don't move very well but then the mare they're out of is a plain little type, so just to bear in mind how the mare moves. However both horses are great characters and are well able to jump! Having ridden Grange Bouncer himself I can say he certainly doesn't lack in movement.
OP I've posted some pics of him here
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=557325

There are pictures of Rebel Mountain here although they don't do him justice, he's much nicer in the flesh!
http://www.ballinglenstud.ie/rebel-mountain.html


----------



## Kacey88 (21 August 2012)

buzzles said:



			JanetGeorge, I have seen a lot of horses by Grange Bouncer and most move really well (icluding my own who has three very correct gaits and lovely rhythm and balance!) but also know a couple who do lack a little in movement.   These two, a 6 yo who I've schooled and hunted and a 3yo I'm currently helping to break, don't move very well but then the mare they're out of is a plain little type, so just to bear in mind how the mare moves. However both horses are great characters and are well able to jump! Having ridden Grange Bouncer himself I can say he certainly doesn't lack in movement.
OP I've posted some pics of him here
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=557325

There are pictures of Rebel Mountain here although they don't do him justice, he's much nicer in the flesh!
http://www.ballinglenstud.ie/rebel-mountain.html

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, I haven't had much progress picking one. To be honest I'm leaning towards the young Tobias Corbett stallion, Hillviewfarm Superstar. I also like Gurruan Zidane and Mountain Diamond. I liked Cappa Cochise too, but didn't like him in the flesh last week. And Windgap Blue looks nice, and tonight I discovered Gortfree Casanova, who looks lovely. Oh, yet to see Creevagh Grey Rebel, but seems nice too.

Sometimes too much choice is a bad thing  So, if anyone has any info, PLEASE share!


----------



## buzzles (21 August 2012)

I can totally sympathise, there's so many nice stallions to choose from! At least you've narrowed it down to an ID!
 When I was choosing for the first time I wanted to produce a traditional Irish Sport Horse so chose an ID as my mare is TBxID with Seacrest lines. Temperment was my number one priority as my mare is very  sharp and buzzy and also it would be my first homebred foal so I wanted something easy to handle and fairly sensible. Thats why I chose Grange Bouncer, for his exceptional temperment and his versatility.  My boy is now five and he's everything I wanted, a bit sharp but that's probably from his mother! 
The second time around I wanted a lighter, more Sport Horse type, however then I came across Rebel Mountain, he's a RID but looks and moves like a sport horse. My filly in fact has an even better temperent than her half brother, she's so sensible and easy it's unreal- that may all change though! 

The best thing to do is to look at your mare and see her strong points and where you'd like to improve and then to decide what sort of horse you want to breed! Good luck with whoever you choose!


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 August 2012)

buzzles said:



			JanetGeorge, I have seen a lot of horses by Grange Bouncer and most move really well (icluding my own who has three very correct gaits and lovely rhythm and balance!) but also know a couple who do lack a little in movement.   These two, a 6 yo who I've schooled and hunted and a 3yo I'm currently helping to break, don't move very well but then the mare they're out of is a plain little type, so just to bear in mind how the mare moves.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!  Too often people look at a horse by a certain stallion and then condemn that stallion based on the horse in front of them WITHOUT looking at the mare (who of course may not be close at hand.)  The stallion can only do so much - and the only way you should really judge a stallion is how much he improves the mare!

In an ideal world, you wouldn't let your stallion cover imperfect mares - but stallion owners have to pay the bills!  A GOOD stallion will produce foals who will grow up to be better than the dam - that's all you can expect!


----------



## chicolena (22 August 2012)

Heres a picture i uploaded of creevagh grey rebel standing up. www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10513273

Also added the pedigree of king alton and a better pic of him onto the site.


----------



## Kacey88 (22 August 2012)

chicolena said:



			Heres a picture i uploaded of creevagh grey rebel standing up. www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10513273

Also added the pedigree of king alton and a better pic of him onto the site. 

Click to expand...

Thanks very much, very helpful! First picture of Creevagh Grey Rebel not jumping that I've seen online!


----------



## TBB (22 August 2012)

Another RID to consider would be a young horse called Lansdowne, first crop 3 year olds and some are entered in Goresbridge's september sale, haven't seen him but have seen 3 of his progeny out of two different mares and they float along (to be honest I thought they were by warmbloods) and they also seemed to have nice attitudes (mind you just met them out in the field).


----------



## Kacey88 (22 August 2012)

TBB said:



			Another RID to consider would be a young horse called Lansdowne, first crop 3 year olds and some are entered in Goresbridge's september sale, haven't seen him but have seen 3 of his progeny out of two different mares and they float along (to be honest I thought they were by warmbloods) and they also seemed to have nice attitudes (mind you just met them out in the field).
		
Click to expand...

Can't find any pictures online, but I'll keep an eye out for him, thanks.


----------



## chicolena (22 August 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			Thanks very much, very helpful! First picture of Creevagh Grey Rebel not jumping that I've seen online!
		
Click to expand...

No problem, wish i had a mare this year to shop for . 

if your looking for a small RID consider Huntingfield ruler (Gortlea ruler x Huntingfield rebel) www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10627663

Or even Fintan Hinmself or welcome emperor. Tors gentleman farmer is a really nice horse saw him when he won at Dublin, really impressed.

To be fair we a totally spoilt for choice in Ireland, not just in the ID sector.


----------



## Kacey88 (22 August 2012)

chicolena said:



			No problem, wish i had a mare this year to shop for . 

if your looking for a small RID consider Huntingfield ruler (Gortlea ruler x Huntingfield rebel) www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10627663

Or even Fintan Hinmself or welcome emperor. Tors gentleman farmer is a really nice horse saw him when he won at Dublin, really impressed.

To be fair we a totally spoilt for choice in Ireland, not just in the ID sector. 

Click to expand...

Fintan Himself is lovely, thanks for pointing that out,I thought he was much taller. You're right we are totally spoilt for choice. My list has grown instead of shrinking!


----------



## chicolena (22 August 2012)

I can well believe it.  

Fintan himself is 16'1hh haven't seen him in the flesh but he looks good on paper and carries old bloodlines. www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10516200


----------



## kworth (24 August 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			Thank you very much, I haven't had much progress picking one. To be honest I'm leaning towards the young Tobias Corbett stallion, Hillviewfarm Superstar. I also like Gurruan Zidane and Mountain Diamond. I liked Cappa Cochise too, but didn't like him in the flesh last week. And Windgap Blue looks nice, and tonight I discovered Gortfree Casanova, who looks lovely. Oh, yet to see Creevagh Grey Rebel, but seems nice too.

Sometimes too much choice is a bad thing  So, if anyone has any info, PLEASE share!
		
Click to expand...

A big vote for Hillviewfarm Superstar!  I have a 4 yo gelding by him.  He has a fab temperament, very trainable, a real nice ride & he'll have a go at anything.


----------



## SharonMannion (3 January 2015)

Kacey88 said:



			Thank you very much, I haven't had much progress picking one. To be honest I'm leaning towards the young Tobias Corbett stallion, Hillviewfarm Superstar. I also like Gurruan Zidane and Mountain Diamond. I liked Cappa Cochise too, but didn't like him in the flesh last week. And Windgap Blue looks nice, and tonight I discovered Gortfree Casanova, who looks lovely. Oh, yet to see Creevagh Grey Rebel, but seems nice too.

Sometimes too much choice is a bad thing  So, if anyone has any info, PLEASE share!
		
Click to expand...

Kacey88 check out facebook for Windgap Stud  great photos of Windgap Blue, Huntingfield Ruler and Western Blues  and some of their stock


----------



## Kacey88 (4 January 2015)

You're very good Sharon, but I am happy to say that after two years (where does the time go?!) I have a filly by the beautiful Hillviewfarm Superstar. So a big thank you for all who gave advice, and kworth and gadetra for helping me make a decision I am so happy with! She is exactly like your lad kworth, so easy to do and afraid of nothing. 

This is the woman herself in her winter woolies:






And back when she looked a bit less awkward!






Still going to have a nosey at those stallions though!


----------



## Kaylum (5 January 2015)

Lovely we had an rid stallion by Slyguff Hero. We also had a few Lennox mares the we put to our stallion. My friend also has a mare by Parnell.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 January 2015)

I have a 6yo Gortlea Ruler , he's Carabawn Blue on the damside .
He's has tremendous bone is just on 16.2 and a great length of neck and a super front he's very forward going and is a great gents hunter in the making a lovely natured horse .


----------



## Clodagh (6 January 2015)

Kacey88 said:



			You're very good Sharon, but I am happy to say that after two years (where does the time go?!) I have a filly by the beautiful Hillviewfarm Superstar. So a big thank you for all who gave advice, and kworth and gadetra for helping me make a decision I am so happy with! She is exactly like your lad kworth, so easy to do and afraid of nothing. 

This is the woman herself in her winter woolies:






And back when she looked a bit less awkward!






Still going to have a nosey at those stallions though! 

Click to expand...

It is lovely to see an update, what a lovely filly.


----------



## Kacey88 (6 January 2015)

Kaylum said:



			Lovely we had an rid stallion by Slyguff Hero. We also had a few Lennox mares the we put to our stallion. My friend also has a mare by Parnell.
		
Click to expand...

He was a mighty stallion. Were the Lennox mares on the short side? I read that line was. I love the compact smaller ones. My filly is already 13.2hh so maybe won't be that short!


----------



## Kacey88 (6 January 2015)

Thanks Clodagh, she is growing all the time so can be lovely one week, very awkward looking the next. My very non horsey sister commented "is her bum supposed to be that far up?"


----------

